# Who is your favorite cuber?



## patrickcuber (Jan 13, 2014)

Who is your favorite cuber? Mine Is Feliks.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

Why does everyone love Feliks...

I don't really have one, but probably Mats. Or maybe Uva, because ZZ+fast=win.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 13, 2014)

Why don't you vote for mats then. I'm the only one who chose feliks so far.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> Why don't you vote for mats then.


Because I completely missed that there was a poll.
Also, you've missed quite a few others. There are people like 5BLD, Chris Olson, Sebastien Weyer, people who do BLD, people who don't do cubes... it's going to be difficult covering them all in the poll  You should definitely add an 'Other' option at least.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> Because I completely missed that there was a poll.
> Also, you've missed quite a few others. There are people like 5BLD, Chris Olson, Sebastien Weyer, people who do BLD, people who don't do cubes... it's going to be difficult covering them all in the poll  You should definitely add an 'Other' option at least.



sorry


----------



## rj (Jan 14, 2014)

Alex Lau.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 14, 2014)

rj said:


> Alex Lau.



I am still really sorry I forgot an other option on the poll.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jan 14, 2014)

Alex Lau: Roux Master


----------



## uvafan (Jan 14, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why does everyone love Feliks...
> 
> I don't really have one, but probably Mats. Or maybe Uva, because ZZ+fast=win.



Thanks, I'm honored! Just remembered our SQ-1 race, should get back to practicing. 

anyway, KC3 all the way! Kevin<3


----------



## kcl (Jan 14, 2014)

Tofu Olson.. Got me into Cubing without even knowing me last winter.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 16, 2014)

rj said:


> Alex Lau.



never heard of him.


----------



## kcl (Jan 16, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> never heard of him.



Uh he's third in the world..

RJ, I believe he goes by "Alexander"..


----------



## rj (Jan 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Uh he's third in the world..
> 
> RJ, I believe he goes by "Alexander"..



I wonder if "Sasha" would work... Sasha Lau... It could stick...
(Sasha is the Russian diminutive for Alexander)


----------



## kcl (Jan 16, 2014)

rj said:


> I wonder if "Sasha" would work... Sasha Lau... It could stick...
> (Sasha is the Russian diminutive for Alexander)



Yeah no. Really his most popular name is 5BLD.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah no. Really his most popular name is 5BLD.



In real life people call him Alex, I've never heard anyone call him Alexander but he does respond to 5BLD.


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2014)

If I ever meet him I'ma call him Alexander.


I am my favourite cuber. Why am I not on the poll?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah no. Really his most popular name is 5BLD.


I'm pretty sure his most popular name is Alex, seeing as that's his actual name


----------



## kcl (Jan 17, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> I'm pretty sure his most popular name is Alex, seeing as that's his actual name



I've always seen 5BLD or Alexander.. Ehh whatever.



cube-o-holic said:


> In real life people call him Alex, I've never heard anyone call him Alexander but he does respond to 5BLD.



I stand corrected.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 18, 2014)

Dene said:


> If I ever meet him I'ma call him Alexander.
> 
> 
> I am my favourite cuber. Why am I not on the poll?



It's called other option.


----------



## NZCuber (Jan 18, 2014)

Phil Yu because of his ZZ cubing style.
Also Alex Lau Because of his abilities with the Roux method.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 18, 2014)

Brendan for 2h, Antoine for OH and Brest, Zane, Rowan & Yau for how epic they're.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 18, 2014)

Mats Valk for epic style and VLS.


----------



## Titiian (Jan 18, 2014)

My favorite speedcuber is Mumu, the best spanish speedcuber.


----------



## Username (Jan 18, 2014)

Drew Brads cuz Pyraminx


----------



## Randomno (Jan 18, 2014)

Kevin Hays because big cubes are fun.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jan 18, 2014)

Rowe with me in second place.



Spoiler



I'm not my favourite cuber because I'm no good at anything


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> It's called other option.



It's called I belong in the poll.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 19, 2014)

rj said:


> I wonder if "Sasha" would work... Sasha Lau... It could stick...
> (Sasha is the Russian diminutive for Alexander)



I'd respond to Sasha too. Tis a cool name.
Also my favourite cuber'd be Breandan probably.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 19, 2014)

Dene said:


> It's called I belong in the poll.



No, Its called other option. Plus I've never even heard of you to add you.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 19, 2014)

Billy Hansen


----------



## Dene (Jan 20, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> No, Its called other option. Plus I've never even heard of you to add you.



Well you're clearly out of the loop. I'm pretty much everyone's favourite cuber around here.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 20, 2014)

Dene said:


> Well you're clearly out of the loop. I'm pretty much everyone's favourite cuber around here.



Is correct, I'm pretty sure most people here would disagree with having a poll for this thread, there's just too many cubers.


----------



## kcl (Jan 20, 2014)

Dene said:


> Well you're clearly out of the loop. I'm pretty much everyone's favourite cuber around here.



of course, I'm not sure why he even made a poll


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 21, 2014)

Way to hurt an 11 year old's fellings. I just wanted to know who you favorite cuber was. I'm sorry i didn't know about you(Dene). I'm new.
now I know I should have not put A poll on this thread.

DON'T RAIN ON MY PARADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zakary Kamal (Jan 21, 2014)

I think that's a really good question and I don't know between these three:
Feliks Zemdeg
Oscar Roth Andersen
Alexander Lau


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> of course, I'm not sure why he even made a poll



<3


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

Alex Lau Period


----------



## TDM (Jan 21, 2014)

What happened to the poll? The options now don't even answer the question asked


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> What happened to the poll? The options now don't even answer the question asked



I know, and I am Very mad at the person who changed it.


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2014)

Ahahahaa that's hilarious. I vote faz.


----------



## markms (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine is the Victorian, Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 24, 2014)

markms said:


> Mine is the Victorian, Feliks Zemdegs



+1


----------



## qwertyt1 (Feb 22, 2014)

kevin Costello III or andrew ricci


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 27, 2014)

Definitely Walker Welch. Sometimes he even wears a fedora to comps. 
#yearofthewalker


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 27, 2014)

Faz ofc


----------



## Shah (Feb 28, 2014)

Alexander Lau


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 8, 2014)

Am I really the only Sebastian Weyer fanboy here? He's my favorite. Although Alex Lau is close.


----------



## LNZ (Mar 8, 2014)

Crazy Bad Cuber

He got me into cuboids and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 8, 2014)

LNZ said:


> Crazy Bad Cuber
> 
> He got me into cuboids and for that I'm grateful.



I might have to change my answer a bit. My favorite *speed*cuber is Sebastian Weyer. Favorite solver might be CBC. His thing isn't speed, it's difficult puzzles. And awesome videos.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 8, 2014)

I am surprised that more people haven't said Kevin Hays. I have huge respect for his big cube solving, but as far as 3x3 i have to go with Faz.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 9, 2014)

Who is your favorite speedcuber?

Feliks:
Other:

What kind of a poll is that? lol

It should be something like...

Feliks Zemdegs:
Mats Valk:
Kevin Hays:
Sebastian Weyer:
Yu Nakajima: 
Christian Kaserer:
Chris Olson:
Andrew Rici:
Michał Pleskowicz:
Other:

Or something like that.


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> Who is your favorite speedcuber?
> 
> Feliks:
> Other:
> ...


It was, then someone changed it.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> It was, then someone changed it.



Well that sucks lol.


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> Who is your favorite speedcuber?
> 
> Feliks:
> Other:
> ...



You obviously didn't read the question. The answer is "yes".


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 10, 2014)

Not Feliks.


----------



## NamesYUNoLeft (Mar 14, 2014)

How has nobody said Yu Nakajima? Yu Nakajima FTW.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 15, 2014)

There are too many people in the SpeedCubing World, we cannot differentiate just between them who are regularly on the forums or regularly on the Youtube making videos. There are otehr cubers who are better than some speedcubers but are not on Youtube or on forums. This thread is lol.... sorry dude but seriously...
There is the World's fastest Single : Mats Valk
Then Faz, Hays, the new 7x7 holder NaCL, then Alex aka 5BLD, then Thom aka Kirjava. Too many to even count. And Kirjava to me is the most legendary of all because he has gained SUB 20 using 20 different methods. Ofcourse I respect all speedcubers but my respect for him is a little higher..


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a respect for Faz because of how QUICKLY he beat the WR. It is one thing if you practice for years, but he got it in like six months after picking up the cube.


----------



## Saxsoprano (Mar 15, 2014)

Phil Yu, for OH and the ZZ!


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I have a respect for Faz because of how QUICKLY he beat the WR. It is one thing if you practice for years, but he got it in like six months after picking up the cube.



WR broken in November 2010

Faz first solved in April 2008

= six months?

k


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 20, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> WR broken in November 2010
> 
> Faz first solved in April 2008
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it took Faz just over 7 seconds to break the 3x3 WR single for the 1st time =P


----------



## larosh12 (Mar 24, 2014)

Michael pleskowicks


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2014)

larosh12 said:


> Michael pleskowicks



Who?


----------



## Imago (Mar 25, 2014)

Yu nakajima the lefty cubist god.


----------

